# Pallet barn



## Brinley B. (16 d ago)

I want a barn that is cheap and easy to build. I am going to use it to work my market goats in. If you have any ideas or pics that will help


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You would probably need to look at pallet structures.


----------



## Brinley B. (16 d ago)

ksalvagno said:


> You would probably need to look at pallet structures.


Yea I just want to get an idea of what I want to do and wanted to see what others had


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

If you want something tall enough to work in that will make a difference. But look at moving companies/military relocating companies.
I found a 7’x7’x4’ crate that I was able to use for a shelter. You would need to get a couple of them and then you’d have enough plywood pieces to construct it tall enough to walk in.
I only made mine 4’ tall since I was using for shelter and not for working in.
All free material, but a lot of work to pull apart and remove nails/staples and reinforce with other 2x4’s.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Here’s a link showing what I started with and what I made… it continues onto other topics lol








The honeymoon suite transformation


I found a great big crate that I decided would make a useable shelter for pen breeding this fall. It will only be in use for a cpl of months each fall, but I do want to make it last for several years. I also got a bunch of 2x’s so that I can use them to help reinforce the sides and top of the...




www.thegoatspot.net


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I wanted cheap and easy so got shelter logic garage in a box……well many of them lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Hoop houses are cheap and easy


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

DIY GOAT BARN IDEAS THAT ARE CHEAP (Pics) | The Goat Spot Forum 

Didn't know which post to reply with, so picked this one. What type of materials are you wanting to construct the shed out of? Are you wanting a single or double sized door, and do you want windows? Will you be wanting a floor of some type, or do you plan on using a dirt floor? What about tools and someone who knows how to do basic construction, have you got most of these two considerations covered? Are you set on the dimensions of 6'X9'?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

@HoosierShadow had made a large pallet barn before. There is an old thread on here some where of it. At the old farm when I also had sheep I did a shelter logic for the sheep shed. Worked nice just be sure to reinforce the areas of the straps at the bottom or place pvc poles at the base front and back to help make it more stronger against winds and shifting. My husband has his car in one now. Maybe look into those box containers they could be turned into one too.


----------



## Brinley B. (16 d ago)

Should I build my pallet barn with the full pallets or take them apart and use the boards to build the barn. Any pics help.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I once made a little shelter and pen with nothing but wooden pallets and a tarp, but I don't have any pics. That was years ago


----------



## Brinley B. (16 d ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> I once made a little shelter and pen with nothing but wooden pallets and a tarp, but I don't have any pics. That was years ago


How did it hold up


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Brinley B. said:


> How did it hold up


We used it for like almost 9 months, them took it down when my doe recovered. She had a fungus in her brain and it took months of recovery. So, I needed a fast and easy place for her to stay alone. The little pen was like 6x6 and the shelter was 4x4. She was a Boer Nubian. It was a very small place but I let her out everyday in our backyard and put her up at night. It lasted very well


----------



## Brinley B. (16 d ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> We used it for like almost 9 months, them took it down when my doe recovered. She had a fungus in her brain and it took months of recovery. So, I needed a fast and easy place for her to stay alone. The little pen was like 6x6 and the shelter was 4x4. She was a Boer Nubian. It was a very small place but I let her out everyday in our backyard and put her up at night. It lasted very well


I just want one where I can work my market goats and keep my equipment fresh so I'm just trying to look for ideas. But thanks for the idea that you gave me and I appreciate it


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Where you want a shelter tall enough to walk in, the pallets being 2 stacked high will be your challenge in making sure they are sturdy.
You can probably use some pvc pipe lengths to put on top of your T-posts to extend the height up and have more stability.
You’ll have to update with some pics after you decide how to do your shelter.
And you can update your same thread rather than making new shelter threads 😉


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You are probably going to have to search for your own pictures along with the plans to build one.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Here’s a pic…. But this is without knowing what size you are looking for. There are tons of ideas out there if you look on Pinterest or just google. You can go down a whole rabbit hole of ideas and refining your search.


----------



## Brinley B. (16 d ago)

Boer Mama said:


> Where you want a shelter tall enough to walk in, the pallets being 2 stacked high will be your challenge in making sure they are sturdy.
> You can probably use some pvc pipe lengths to put on top of your T-posts to extend the height up and have more stability.
> You’ll have to update with some pics after you decide how to do your shelter.
> And you can update your same thread rather than making new shelter threads 😉





Boer Mama said:


> Here’s a pic…. But this is without knowing what size you are looking for. There are tons of ideas out there if you look on Pinterest or just google. You can go down a whole rabbit hole of ideas and refining your search.
> View attachment 243809


 See I love that I just don't like the height of you know what I mean


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Brinley B. said:


> See I love that I just don't like the height of you know what I mean


You can modify to fit your needs better…
You have to decide the space you are going to use for it. How long and wide and high. Do you want to keep it just pallets or board it in with plywood.
Moving companies with the big crates (I posted on one of your other shelter threads) have plywood and 2x4’s that are long and very useable to connect your pallets. If you have some around your area…


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Both your barn threads have been merged. Please don't start any more threads on this subject. It is against the rules to have more than one thread on the same subject.


----------



## Brinley B. (16 d ago)

I want a barn that is cheap and easy to build. I am going to use it to work my market goats in. If you have any ideas or pics that will help


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You would probably need to look at pallet structures.


----------



## Brinley B. (16 d ago)

ksalvagno said:


> You would probably need to look at pallet structures.


Yea I just want to get an idea of what I want to do and wanted to see what others had


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

If you want something tall enough to work in that will make a difference. But look at moving companies/military relocating companies.
I found a 7’x7’x4’ crate that I was able to use for a shelter. You would need to get a couple of them and then you’d have enough plywood pieces to construct it tall enough to walk in.
I only made mine 4’ tall since I was using for shelter and not for working in.
All free material, but a lot of work to pull apart and remove nails/staples and reinforce with other 2x4’s.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Here’s a link showing what I started with and what I made… it continues onto other topics lol








The honeymoon suite transformation


I found a great big crate that I decided would make a useable shelter for pen breeding this fall. It will only be in use for a cpl of months each fall, but I do want to make it last for several years. I also got a bunch of 2x’s so that I can use them to help reinforce the sides and top of the...




www.thegoatspot.net


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I wanted cheap and easy so got shelter logic garage in a box……well many of them lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Hoop houses are cheap and easy


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

DIY GOAT BARN IDEAS THAT ARE CHEAP (Pics) | The Goat Spot Forum 

Didn't know which post to reply with, so picked this one. What type of materials are you wanting to construct the shed out of? Are you wanting a single or double sized door, and do you want windows? Will you be wanting a floor of some type, or do you plan on using a dirt floor? What about tools and someone who knows how to do basic construction, have you got most of these two considerations covered? Are you set on the dimensions of 6'X9'?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

@HoosierShadow had made a large pallet barn before. There is an old thread on here some where of it. At the old farm when I also had sheep I did a shelter logic for the sheep shed. Worked nice just be sure to reinforce the areas of the straps at the bottom or place pvc poles at the base front and back to help make it more stronger against winds and shifting. My husband has his car in one now. Maybe look into those box containers they could be turned into one too.


----------



## Brinley B. (16 d ago)

Should I build my pallet barn with the full pallets or take them apart and use the boards to build the barn. Any pics help.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I once made a little shelter and pen with nothing but wooden pallets and a tarp, but I don't have any pics. That was years ago


----------



## Brinley B. (16 d ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> I once made a little shelter and pen with nothing but wooden pallets and a tarp, but I don't have any pics. That was years ago


How did it hold up


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Brinley B. said:


> How did it hold up


We used it for like almost 9 months, them took it down when my doe recovered. She had a fungus in her brain and it took months of recovery. So, I needed a fast and easy place for her to stay alone. The little pen was like 6x6 and the shelter was 4x4. She was a Boer Nubian. It was a very small place but I let her out everyday in our backyard and put her up at night. It lasted very well


----------



## Brinley B. (16 d ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> We used it for like almost 9 months, them took it down when my doe recovered. She had a fungus in her brain and it took months of recovery. So, I needed a fast and easy place for her to stay alone. The little pen was like 6x6 and the shelter was 4x4. She was a Boer Nubian. It was a very small place but I let her out everyday in our backyard and put her up at night. It lasted very well


I just want one where I can work my market goats and keep my equipment fresh so I'm just trying to look for ideas. But thanks for the idea that you gave me and I appreciate it


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Where you want a shelter tall enough to walk in, the pallets being 2 stacked high will be your challenge in making sure they are sturdy.
You can probably use some pvc pipe lengths to put on top of your T-posts to extend the height up and have more stability.
You’ll have to update with some pics after you decide how to do your shelter.
And you can update your same thread rather than making new shelter threads 😉


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You are probably going to have to search for your own pictures along with the plans to build one.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Here’s a pic…. But this is without knowing what size you are looking for. There are tons of ideas out there if you look on Pinterest or just google. You can go down a whole rabbit hole of ideas and refining your search.


----------



## Brinley B. (16 d ago)

Boer Mama said:


> Where you want a shelter tall enough to walk in, the pallets being 2 stacked high will be your challenge in making sure they are sturdy.
> You can probably use some pvc pipe lengths to put on top of your T-posts to extend the height up and have more stability.
> You’ll have to update with some pics after you decide how to do your shelter.
> And you can update your same thread rather than making new shelter threads 😉





Boer Mama said:


> Here’s a pic…. But this is without knowing what size you are looking for. There are tons of ideas out there if you look on Pinterest or just google. You can go down a whole rabbit hole of ideas and refining your search.
> View attachment 243809


 See I love that I just don't like the height of you know what I mean


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Brinley B. said:


> See I love that I just don't like the height of you know what I mean


You can modify to fit your needs better…
You have to decide the space you are going to use for it. How long and wide and high. Do you want to keep it just pallets or board it in with plywood.
Moving companies with the big crates (I posted on one of your other shelter threads) have plywood and 2x4’s that are long and very useable to connect your pallets. If you have some around your area…


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Both your barn threads have been merged. Please don't start any more threads on this subject. It is against the rules to have more than one thread on the same subject.


----------

